# تعلم استخدام الليسبات في أوتوكاد



## bird2010 (7 مارس 2013)

هذا الملف إهداء مني لكل أعضاء ملتقي المهندسين العرب ، وهو تكليل لجهد كثير من الزملاء الذين قاموا بعمل بعض الليسبات قمت بشرحها وعمل مذكرة بها أرجو أن تنال أعجابكم وأن يستفيد منها الجميع وتكون في ميزان حسناتي إن شاء الله .

مشاهدة المرفق 88528


----------



## mohamed ah (7 مارس 2013)

جزيت خيرا وشرح اللة صدرك وجنبك الهم والغم وبارك اللة لك فى اهلك واحبائك


----------



## عباس عبدالجواد (10 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## nazeerzain (11 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## احمد على خضر (11 مارس 2013)

Thnk youuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## سيدمحمدين (11 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد العظيم على (13 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## khaledengineering (13 مارس 2013)

Moi je suis un nouveau inscrit je vous dit merci et salut 0 tout le monde


----------



## محمد الفجال (14 مارس 2013)

جزيت خيرا وشرح اللة صدرك وجنبك الهم والغم وبارك اللة لك فى اهلك واحبائك​


----------



## abdullah12 (14 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير ومتعك بالصحة والعافية وكفاك همك وانعم عليك بكل خير


----------



## منتسب السمطي (19 مارس 2013)

والله وفرت وقت ومجهود كبير علي عباد الله بهذا الجهد المشكور بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (19 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووو


----------



## bird2010 (24 مارس 2013)

أشكر جميع الأخوة الكرام علي المشاركة وإنه لمن دواعي سروري أن أعجبكم هذا العمل المتواضع


----------



## mr_1811 (16 أبريل 2013)

اخى هل يوجد لديك طريقه لجعل الرسمه كلها مثل البلوك


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (16 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## كمال المجالي (17 أبريل 2013)

جهد طيب .لكم المحبه على هذا العمل الرائع والمهم . كل احترامي و خالص المحبه


----------



## civilengo123 (18 أبريل 2013)

بوركت


----------



## abo9002 (7 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس رافع خضر (12 مايو 2013)

جزيت خيرا وشرح اللة صدرك


----------



## bird2010 (13 يونيو 2013)

أشكر الجميع علي المشاركة وأتمني من كل الذين استفادوا من هذا العمل تقيمه للإستفادة منه في أعمال جديدة إن شاء الله


----------



## proslee (15 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا لاكن اين المرفقات


----------



## bird2010 (16 يونيو 2013)

موجودة في مشاركتي باسم ملف مرفق ، وإليك أخي الملف مرة أخري .
مع خالص تحياتي . . .


----------



## ابو ساره111 (21 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (21 يونيو 2013)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## bird2010 (18 يوليو 2013)

شكرا علي الرد وكل عام وأنتم بألف صحة وخير​


----------



## abdallahothman (22 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## basheeralhoot (22 يوليو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (24 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهند العوجي (26 يوليو 2013)

سوال: كيف يمكنني ان استخرج الاجداثيات من االاوتوكاد وتحويلها الى التوتل ستيشن؟


----------



## ans shawi (2 أغسطس 2013)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## survey aly (6 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## حمدي شققي (30 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالصادق (1 فبراير 2014)

مشكور اخى


----------



## Eng_MohammedIbrahi (19 مايو 2014)

thanx


----------



## عيسى عقيلي (22 مايو 2014)

شكرا الك اخي الكريم


----------



## iliasshaloui (13 يوليو 2014)

Jazaka laho khayrane


----------



## mohamed2025 (20 يوليو 2014)

merci


----------



## mohamed2025 (9 أغسطس 2014)

merci


----------



## حمد العامر (10 أغسطس 2014)

*عند الضغط على الرابط تظهر الرسالة التالية:



رسالة إدارية*

لقد حددت ملف مرفق خاطئ. إذا إتبعت رابط صحيح, الرجاء راسل الإدارة.


----------



## fanko (25 نوفمبر 2014)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## f3mhx123 (25 نوفمبر 2014)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## abouahmed99 (25 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## bird2010 (20 ديسمبر 2015)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بعد طلبات مجموعة من أصدقائي بمذكرة شرح الليسبات أكتب عذه الرسالة لتنشيط الموضوع 
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق*​


----------



## bird2010 (23 ديسمبر 2015)

:77::77:هذا هو الملف مرة أخري وعذرا لعدم وجوده في رأس الموضوع ولكن لا أعرف السبب


----------



## bird2010 (28 أبريل 2022)

مذكرة شرح الليسبات


----------

